# Pineapple Core = Sticky Bean?



## oedipamass

I have just read about the "Pineapple Core Implantation Method" where you eat a pineapple core over 5 days after ovulation. As I understand it, the bromelain concentrates in the core and it help create a good uterine lining for a stickier bean! However, you are suppose to stop eating it after 6dpo, because after that point it can trigger uterine contractions and raise the risk of a m/c. There are dozens of sites about this, but I wanted to get feedback here!

I know there was one tiny thread about this a while ago, but it didn't have a whole lot of info. Does anyone have experience with this?

Has anyone tried this and had it be successful?


----------



## morasmum

Hi, i read about this on countdown to pregnancy.com (i meant to give you the link but i am on my phone).
The woman had 1 bromelain tablet of 40mg twice a day from dpo 1-5 . Don't take it after that because it will cause uterine contractions.

I also found that a pineapple core contains 50mg of bromelain.

Bromalain is meant to thicken the uterine lining.

I searched for articles or posts against it but didn't find anything.

So there you go, hope this helps


----------



## Misscalais

I have a friend on here that did this, she got BFP but ended up miss carrying sadly :-(


----------



## wantnum2

I tried it this month. Am awaiting the results when I eventually test this month. I don't know if it is related, but I had lots of cramps for two days following the pineapple core. I never get cramps! Only have cramps when AF is due. :wacko:


----------



## Cutler101

i did it last cycle but it didnt work cause i did it everyday and i think i started 2dpo but this cycle im gonna take bromelain pills this cycle .


----------



## oedipamass

Wantnum2 & Cutler101 - Fx for a BFP for you both! Keep us updated. :dust:

It's too late for me this cycle, but I think I might try it next time. It does sound like it does something...


----------



## Cutler101

how many DPO are you ?? ive seen where some ladies started at 6dpo and it worked for them too .


----------



## wantnum2

oedipamass said:


> Wantnum2 & Cutler101 - Fx for a BFP for you both! Keep us updated. :dust:
> 
> It's too late for me this cycle, but I think I might try it next time. It does sound like it does something...

Many thanks oedipamass. throwing some :dust: your way also.


----------



## Glitterdiva

Hi guys
Is there a particular amount of core you have to eat? And am I right in thinking the cores the hard bit of the pineapple? X


----------



## Cutler101

they said to cut into five equally pieces . and eat a piece everyday


----------



## oedipamass

Cutler101 said:


> how many DPO are you ?? ive seen where some ladies started at 6dpo and it worked for them too .

I am 8dpo today. I have read that it's best to do it 1-6dpo only, that way you don't run the risk of miscarrying an already implanted bean. Next time though, definitely! Pineapple is yummy and I want to do whatever I can!


----------



## Briss

i did it last cycle but it didnt work. I had half pineapple a day from DPO1-8. Am trying it again this cycle but just 1/5 pineapple a day. We also have low sperm count issue so pineapple alone may not help here I am just doing everything I possibly can to increase our chances


----------



## Melts

I tried pineapple core this cycle. I am waiting for the results. AF is due on sunday. I will let you know. 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## LillyTame

Interesting...I will have to google for more info. Seems like one of the more enjoyable ways of getting a bean to stick lol and I live in HI, so trouble getting pineapple here! lol I wonder if it matters what kind of Pineapple, because there is a white one that is less tart/acidic and super sweet.


----------



## Cutler101

good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## DecemberWait

Just thought I'd say I ate pineapple core from 1DPO-6DPO. I'm 7DPO today so I don't know yet whether or not it helped but I will let you know!


----------



## oedipamass

DecemberWait: Fx for you and your bean! :dust:


----------



## Cutler101

DecemberWait said:


> Just thought I'd say I ate pineapple core from 1DPO-6DPO. I'm 7DPO today so I don't know yet whether or not it helped but I will let you know!

Im 3dpo and started yesterday loll but i hope it helps im taking the pill form instead of eating the core . Remember to eat it on an empty stomach so pretty much when you wake up because if you dont then it'll work as a digestive form and help soothe your stomach . I didn't know that loll i ate it with food and stuff probably reason why it didn't work loll .


----------



## wantnum2

:happydance::happydance::happydance: BFP!!!!

I never stopped cramping after eating the pineapple core!

But I am not sure what helped as I took the following:

1 tablespoon of honey - every night
120mg of COQ10 - tablet form - daily
Pregnacare tabs - daily
Half a pineapple including the core - over 2 days

Not sure what DPO I am..

OMG!! 2 months after a chemical and I am on :cloud9: again


:dust: :dust: for some more BFP's!!


----------



## Cutler101

OMG congrats lovee : ] hope you have a healthy happy 9mnts <3


----------



## oedipamass

Wantnum! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Briss

Congratulations! H&H 9 months!


----------



## wantnum2

Many thanks Ladies :flower:

Still wont allow myself to celebrate. Cautiously excited. Havent told anyone yet; just you lovely ladies on bnb know.

The cramping still hasnt stopped. It's low down in my abdomen (uterus area) and varies from left to right side, but never in the middle. It's not painful, just noticeable. 

No champagne for me this Christmas!!

Thanks once again & :dust: to all. xx


----------



## Melts

Congratulations wantnum!


----------



## koj518

stalking! Hope you all get your BFPs! and congrats to wantnum2!


----------



## Melts

Thank you Koj518 i hope you and me and everyone else also gets their BFPs!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Cutler101

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Melts

Pineapple core didn't work for me Af showed, but i am going to try it again this cycle. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Briss

Melts, so sorry! keep positive I am sure you will get your BFP very soon


----------



## Cutler101

Melts : sorry the witch got you . fingers crossed for you for next cycle . instead of the core next cycle maybe you should try the pills instead . i hear they work better then eating the core .


----------



## Melts

Thank you.
I might try the pill instead. What are they called?


----------



## mizza1987

i'm considering trying the tablets as I really don't like pineapple but the only ones I can seem to find in the UK are 500mg ones - are these too much? Also i'm using the CBFM so when should I start taking it? thankyou ladies! xx


----------



## Cutler101

They are called bromelain pills . i have the 500mg which isnt to much but if you feel like it is you can always break the pill in half i take a whole one , one day then the next day i take a half . your suppose to take them FIRST DPO-5/6 DPO . and you have to take them on a empty stomach too . so i suggest you setting your alarm in the middle of the night and wake up and take it so it has a better effect on you . i did the core last cycle and i think it didnt work because i was eating it with my breakfast every morning . if you take it with food it will work as a dietary supplement for your digestive system .


Melts said:


> Thank you.
> I might try the pill instead. What are they called?




mizza1987 said:


> i'm considering trying the tablets as I really don't like pineapple but the only ones I can seem to find in the UK are 500mg ones - are these too much? Also i'm using the CBFM so when should I start taking it? thankyou ladies! xx


----------



## mizza1987

thankyou for that information :0) I take my pre-conception vitamins at bedtime as they make me nauseated any other time so might take the bromelain then too!! going out on friday to get me some :0) xx


----------



## Cutler101

Good luck love . post back here if you get a BFP :) :dust:


mizza1987 said:


> thankyou for that information :0) I take my pre-conception vitamins at bedtime as they make me nauseated any other time so might take the bromelain then too!! going out on friday to get me some :0) xx


----------



## mom2pne

I am going to look into the pills to get bromelain as it is also good for my arthritic knees. It gets rid of inflamation.


----------



## Cutler101

yes it really good on easing pain and stuff . i just took my last does of the pill today i was gonna take a half but figure what the heck so i took a whole one . yesterday felt some pain in my right ovary which was weird cause ive never had that before . im 6dpo and hope by the way my chart looks maybe i will become pregnant . had a spike at 4DPO , dip at 5DPO and another spike today at 6DPO . hope its a good sign


----------



## Dust2all

Heyy, I just got my bfp... Sooo happy s I misscarried in july. Anyways I did pinapple for 5 days after ov but not core just normal pnapple. I also found a study that said eat 2 kiwis a day so I did this aswell (everyday makes u hate kiwis) anyways I cut out all my vitamins except folic acid and that's all I did differently really and now 1st sticky bean hopefully 5weeks today :)


----------



## oedipamass

Yay Dust2All!!! How long have you been trying?


----------



## Dust2all

oedipamass said:


> Yay Dust2All!!! How long have you been trying?

This is my 11th month... And was goin to be my last, was going to hve a little break but now looks like I won't get one lol ... Wish you all the luck defo try kiwis and pinapple, would love you to also get a sticky bean :)


----------



## Cutler101

congrats lovee <3


Dust2all said:


> Heyy, I just got my bfp... Sooo happy s I misscarried in july. Anyways I did pinapple for 5 days after ov but not core just normal pnapple. I also found a study that said eat 2 kiwis a day so I did this aswell (everyday makes u hate kiwis) anyways I cut out all my vitamins except folic acid and that's all I did differently really and now 1st sticky bean hopefully 5weeks today :)


----------



## Glitterdiva

Hey guys where's the best place to get bromalin from in uk? Xx


----------



## Cutler101

A health foods store , herb store , walmart , a CVS . If you can't find it then order it from Amazon


----------



## Glitterdiva

Guys just a quickie, I've apparently ovulated 3 days ago ff has decided can I take pineapple core now even if I'm unsure? Xxx


----------



## mizza1987

i bought mine today from holland and barrett - the tablets are HUGE! haven't ovulated yet but should be this weekend.
glitterdiva i'm not sure about your question, hopefully someone else comes along who knows a bit more about it. sorry xxx


----------



## Cutler101

Yeah its ok cause either way it goes your atleast 1DPO .


Glitterdiva said:


> Guys just a quickie, I've apparently ovulated 3 days ago ff has decided can I take pineapple core now even if I'm unsure? Xxx


----------



## oedipamass

Any updates ladies?


----------



## Briss

I am on my third pineapple cycle, no luck so far


----------



## Glitterdiva

20dpo tomorrow and AF one day late I did core for 3 days after o


----------



## Cutler101

Same here 3rd cycle trying it too if it doesnt work this time then i give up .


Briss said:


> I am on my third pineapple cycle, no luck so far


----------



## mizza1987

First cycle for me......bfn x


----------



## oedipamass

I'm so disappointed I can't try the pineapple core this cycle! The holidays and catching a cold totally screwed up my temps and now Fertility Friend can't tell me when/if I ovulated. :nope:

I have also started making these delicious green smoothies everyday and the pineapple would have been lovely for that.


----------



## Briss

do you have a recipe for your delicious green smoothies? I know lots of green smoothies and juices but they usually taste really bad, it's hard to find a recipe for a healthy smoothie/juice as well as delicious


----------



## oedipamass

Briss said:


> do you have a recipe for your delicious green smoothies? I know lots of green smoothies and juices but they usually taste really bad, it's hard to find a recipe for a healthy smoothie/juice as well as delicious

Sure! I have been following Victoria Boutenko's info on youtube, I also got her book "Green Smoothie Revolution" 

From what I understand, its the banana that really masks the taste of the greens. This is one recipe I've done a lot in the past few days: 

1 large banana
1 soft pear
1-2 cups spinach (spinach and lettuce taste less bitter than chard or kale)
1 cup almond milk 
2 cups water (I think; I just eyeball it)
1 tablespoon Agave Nectar 

Also, I've read that its important to gradually increase the raw greens b/c most of us don't have the stomach acid at first built up to handle so much raw food, so many times we get nauseous when we first start green smoothies. But I've been loving them and it's my New Years resolution to drink one everyday!


----------



## Briss

Thank you very much! I have not heard of Victoria Boutenko before. I checked her website and she has a few recipe's there as well. https://www.greensmoothiesblog.com/recipes/index.php?view_page=ingredients

where do you buy Agave Nectar? I wonder if I can replace almond milk with ordinary milk?

I've been trying to force myself to drink wheatgrass shots every day but just could not stick to it, it tastes horrible. I wonder if I can mix it with something to disguise the taste.


----------



## Briss

I have just made a smoothie of 2 cups blueberries, 1 banana, the whole pack of spinach and 1 cup of water. It's so delicious and you cant even taste the spinach! I will replace blueberries with pineapples next time but you are right its the banana that masks the taste of the greens


----------



## oedipamass

Bad news: I didn't get to try the pineapple core this cycle. 

Good news: I got a BFP!!!


----------



## Briss

oedipamass, congratulations!! H&H 9 months!

not sure if I will be doing pineapples this cycle


----------

